# Brian Greene; strong Te and weak Fi, xNTJ or ESTJ? Video included for analysis.



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been trying to type Brian Greene, the physicist, because I believe most people have mistyped him as INTP, ENTP... or (this makes me cringe because it feels so wrong) INFJ. Can you guys type him? If you watch him in the video below he seems to have a very strong Te because he's a bit pushy and cuts the interviewer off several times. His thoughts seem to be extraverted and his energy seems to increase with the verbalisation of his ideas in contrast to introverted thinkers who tend to get quieter and quieter as they talk more and though they're coherent, they tend to talk... think...talk...think. It's not as fluid as Te.
Similarly, I feel he has inferior Fi not Fe because his energy seems constant before he talks about physics then he seems to explode with energy and he doesn't seem bothered by the vibe of the room. 

I'm just not sure whether he's ESTJ or ENTJ, he seems more ENTJ to me because I feel he has Ni (with his very focus on QP). 
What do you guys think?


----------



## QuestofOrigin (May 13, 2013)

I think he is an INFJ  but I may be bias. I was actually looking it up right now because I am watching a documentary of time. Since I am an INFJ and have a big interest in the fundamental nature of our universe to see how it connects to the human experience, I also think he is interested for the same reason. If you see his documentaries, he always refers back to the human experience. Although I am an introvert, I can also get very heated when speaking of a subject in which I am interested in and can often interrupt. That said I am also 99% sure I am an INFJ


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

QuestofOrigin said:


> I think he is an INFJ  but I may be bias. I was actually looking it up right now because I am watching a documentary of time. Since I am an INFJ and have a big interest in the fundamental nature of our universe to see how it connects to the human experience, I also think he is interested for the same reason. If you see his documentaries, he always refers back to the human experience. Although I am an introvert, I can also get very heated when speaking of a subject in which I am interested in and can often interrupt. That said I am also 99% sure I am an INFJ


Every time there's a typing topic, there will always be someone saying INFJ, hahahaha. Seeing as INFJs are very rare, I'm not sure why this is still a trend.

I completely disagree, I can see Ni but I'm not seeing Fe at all. If cognitivetypes are correct, we can ascertain that Greene's smile is more of a snarl, making him an Fi user.


----------



## hosj (Jan 11, 2013)

Well there is a bit of a story here, but my father actually knew him personally in middle school. Based on his accounts, ENTJ or INTJ is the best match for him.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

hosj said:


> Well there is a bit of a story here, but my father actually knew him personally in middle school. Based on his accounts, ENTJ or INTJ is the best match for him.


Oh, wow, your father knew Brian Greene...? Does his public persona match his real personality? Can you share the story ?

I read somewhere that, contrary to popular belief, ENTJs are the ambitious nerds of the world, not the businessmen that they're stereotyped to be.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm torn between ENTP and ENTJ for him. He seems to want closure and to know the truth about his theories sooner rather than later which points to a more Te-Ni mindset. But then he mentions how he is not particularly attached to any of the current theories and finds all the options exciting (Ne-Ti). Honestly it's pretty neck and neck to me on those four functions, so I might have to look to what it appears his inferior is... Si inferior would point to him being ENTP. Or possibly even ENFP. Fi inferior would point to ENTJ, on gut feeling I'm ruling out ESTJ because Si seems to be very low to nonexistent.

Also, that one audience member annoyed with with that repeating, "That's what they say." Come on guy, think for yourself!


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

Elyasis said:


> I'm torn between ENTP and ENTJ for him. He seems to want closure and to know the truth about his theories sooner rather than later which points to a more Te-Ni mindset. But then he mentions how he is not particularly attached to any of the current theories and finds all the options exciting (Ne-Ti). Honestly it's pretty neck and neck to me on those four functions, so I might have to look to what it appears his inferior is... Si inferior would point to him being ENTP. Or possibly even ENFP. Fi inferior would point to ENTJ, on gut feeling I'm ruling out ESTJ because Si seems to be very low to nonexistent.
> 
> Also, that one audience member annoyed with with that repeating, "That's what they say." Come on guy, think for yourself!



I read this but took my time to respond to investigate it more. I watched other videos and the more I watch, the more it seems strange that he would be an NTJ. 

I'm confused, he says he wants closure, which could indicate Ni but, at the same time, anyone could say that about their theories. It's hard to tell whether it is actually Ni or just someone wanting closure. I can't see how his detachment to his theories could indicate anything other than Ne (though, I'm probably wrong). There's also his mannerisms and his almost child-like wonder (Ne). 

I've watched a lot of NTJs and NTPs on youtube to pick up on the differences between Te/Fi and Ti/Fe and weak Fi is very obvious, feelings are suppressed and energy is steady. I don't think he's INTP, he's more emotionally expressive than INTPs indicating tertiary Fe. 

ENTP seems right.


----------

